
Ctmg: a Linux-native bash script Truecrypt replacement - zx2c4
https://git.zx2c4.com/ctmg/about/
======
groobque
Pretty much exactly what was needed...

The .ct extension scheme is rather elegant. Container files have .ct endings,
and the mountpoints are the same name, minus the suffix.

